
Our attempt to disrupt messaging - ahomeDesk
https://medium.com/@Ekambos/disrupting-messaging-70bc5006aa7b#.akzj9b4ur
======
pttrsmrt
From their privacy policy: "We cannot decrypt or otherwise access the content
of a message. We also can not decrypt what physical person actually send or
received a message."

Well, that's great to hear, but as always: These are just words on a page, how
can I know it's true? Where's your code? Where's your security audit? Who's
the team?

I really like the idea, and believe if done right it actually can do some so-
called disruption, but I think in this market a real disruption will only come
if you manage to decentralize (at least so I don't need to trust your servers
to be up for me to get my messages) and open source it, but still cater to the
masses.

You're running a freemium business model, a model which works well (some ways
even better) also with open source code.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Well we guess, when it comes to small companies that are trying to make their
way people are more demanding ? Do you ask WhatsApp and co source code ? We
have absolut no interest in user data. Thats why you can use Dikalo without
even signing up. The messages never reach our servers in clear and we dont
even save users emails in clear. We will have security audits. For sure. We
are just getting started. Just give us a try :)

